# XMMS hänger sig eller ger felmeddelande. [LÖST]

## MdaG

Har precis bytt från Fluxbox till Gnome (installerade om från scratch). Har dock problem med ljudet. XMMS låser sig eller ger felmeddelande när jag försöker köra det.

*failed to open audio output ALSA 1.2.10 output plugin*

Jag har ALSA och OSS-emulation inkompilerat som moduler. Jag har följt Gentoo ALSA guide och använder bara kernel-drivare till mitt ljudkort och ALSA.

Info

make.conf

```
CFLAGS="-Os -mcpu=i686 -pipe"

CHOST="i386-pc-linux-gnu"

CXXFLAGS="${CFLAGS}"

MAKEOPTS="-j2"

USE="-kde -qt java nsplugin nvidia gtk gnome X alsa mp3 cdr dvd opengl"

SYNC="rsync://rsync.gentoo.se/gentoo-portage"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="http://mirrors.gentoo.se ftp://mirror.pudas.net/gentoo/"

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="x86"

ALSA_CARDS="intel8x0"
```

```
# lspci| grep audio

00:1f.5 Multimedia audio controller: Intel Corporation 82801DB/DBL/DBM (ICH4/ICH4-L/ICH4-M) AC'97 Audio Controller (rev 01)
```

```
# dmesg|grep snd

Modules linked in: lp snd_pcm_oss snd_mixer_oss snd_seq_oss snd_seq_midi_event snd_seq snd_seq_device ohci_hcd parport_pc parport ohci1394 ieee1394 nvidia snd_intel8x0 snd_ac97_codec snd_ac97_bus snd_pcm snd_timer snd snd_page_alloc ehci_hcd usbhid uhci_hcd intel_agp agpgart ntfs ndiswrapper usbcore

 [<f0ae058e>] .text.lock.pcm_native+0x6d/0x1df [snd_pcm]

 [<f0b81a41>] snd_pcm_oss_change_params+0x251/0x800 [snd_pcm_oss]

 [<f0adf543>] snd_pcm_capture_ioctl1+0x43/0x270 [snd_pcm]

 [<f0adf858>] snd_pcm_kernel_capture_ioctl+0x38/0x50 [snd_pcm]

 [<f0b82076>] snd_pcm_oss_prepare+0x26/0x60 [snd_pcm_oss]

 [<f0b820eb>] snd_pcm_oss_make_ready+0x3b/0x60 [snd_pcm_oss]

 [<f0b82d6d>] snd_pcm_oss_sync+0x10d/0x2d0 [snd_pcm_oss]

 [<f0b84333>] snd_pcm_oss_release+0x23/0xc0 [snd_pcm_oss]
```

```
# cat /dev/urandom > /dev/dsp

bash: /dev/dsp: Device or resource busy
```

```
# ps -A|grep sd

 8689 ?        00:00:00 cupsd

18775 ?        00:00:00 esd
```

Kan det vara "esd" som förstör mitt liv? Jag har aldrig använt en sound daemon förut och vet inte riktigt hur man hanterar de. Om jag tittar under "System Monitor" så har den status "Uninterruptable", så jag kan inte stänga av den (har försökt). Jag har kollat att "Multimedia System Selector" har ALSA som output.  Jag har även kollat att "Volume Control" använder ALSA-mixer. Jag har kollat att min användare är medlem i audio och att dsp har audio som group. XMMS har ALSA som output plugin.Last edited by MdaG on Wed Feb 22, 2006 8:08 am; edited 2 times in total

----------

## patrix_neo

Jag kan bara tipsa dig. Har själv Gnome desktop, fick som du problem med xmms innan jag installerade Gtk/Gnome-1.x komponenter. Finns ett och annat program fortfarande som inte är omgjorda till gnome2.

Kan det vara något?

```
 cat /dev/urandom /dev/dsp 
```

 Fungerar hos mig. (/dev/dsp länk till /dev/sound/dsp).

----------

## MdaG

Hmm hur menar du?

----------

## patrix_neo

Som sagt, var ett tag sedan mitt problem dök upp (c:a 2 år sedan) och minnet är si så där.  :Smile: 

Min xmms installation är sådan här:

```

[ebuild   R   ] media-sound/xmms-1.2.10-r15  -3dnow +alsa -arts -directfb +esd +flac +jack -lirc +mad +mikmod -mmx +mp3 +nls +oss -sndfile +vorbis 3,006 kB

```

Inga gnome-komponenter, bortsett från ESD.

Kan nog slå av ESD under meny 

```
 Skrivbord-Inställningar-Ljud. 
```

Kan nog glömma det där med gnome/gnome-2 "problemen" jag skrev om. Men jag måste säga att jag har gnome-1 dialoger osv under xmms. Det är ett gammalt program (senast uppdaterad feb-2004 av xmms folket) som inte var skrivet med gnome2 i åtanke och aldrig blev omskrivet för nya gnome plattformen. (om minnet inte sviker mig här)

----------

## MdaG

Jag tror inte att mitt problem är XMMS specifikt. Jag får samma problem (hänger sig) om jag kör t.ex. mpg321.

Testade just att boota om och in i Fluxbox och då får jag följande felmeddelande när jag testar xmms med en mp3-fil:

```
$ xmms

Message: fmt 5, channels: 2

Segmentation fault

You've probably found a bug in XMMS, please visit

http://bugs.xmms.org and fill out a bug report.

Segmentation fault

You've probably found a bug in XMMS, please visit

http://bugs.xmms.org and fill out a bug report.

Segmentation fault

You've probably found a bug in XMMS, please visit

http://bugs.xmms.org and fill out a bug report.

Segmentation fault

You've probably found a bug in XMMS, please visit

http://bugs.xmms.org and fill out a bug report.
```

Testar att köra XMMS från en terminal i Gnome:

```
$ xmms music/Megaman_Cutman_Sonata_OC_ReMix.mp3

** WARNING **: alsa_setup(): Failed to open pcm device (hw:0,4): Device or resource busy

xmms-mad-Message: failed to open audio output: ALSA 1.2.10 output plugin
```

disablar MAD och provar igen...

```
$ xmms music/Megaman_Cutman_Sonata_OC_ReMix.mp3

** WARNING **: alsa_setup(): Failed to open pcm device (hw:0,4): Device or resource busy

```

Nånting blockerar, men vad?

----------

## patrix_neo

Om det nu inte är xmms/gnome specifikt så ser jag det som system relaterat... (?)

Du kunde spela mp3:or innan när då? Vad har hänt efter det?

Får du något vettigt ur dmesg eller annan systemlog efter en krash i xmms eller mpg321?

----------

## patrix_neo

Nya bud  :Smile: 

Vad händer om du kör alsamixer i konsolen?

 *MdaG wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Jag har ALSA och OSS-emulation inkompilerat som moduler. Jag har följt Gentoo ALSA guide och använder bara kernel-drivare till mitt ljudkort och ALSA.
> 
> 

 

Såg just detta stycke. Har du någon speciell orsak till detta valet? Annars förordar jag dig att du gör om din ALSA strategi lite, och

* väljer enbart Enable Soundcard support i kernel (omkompillering + ev. boot setup och omstart),

* sätter ALSA_CARDS="intel8x0" i /etc/make.conf och sedan emerge:ar du alsa-driver

* kör /etc/init.d/alsasound restart

* kör alsamixer och unmutar volym etc (om detta lyckas, visar det att din alsa fungerar)

Då får du de fräshaste alsa drivarna. Antar jag rätt om jag säger att du inte kört med ALSA innan?

[editerad]Last edited by patrix_neo on Sat Feb 18, 2006 4:07 pm; edited 2 times in total

----------

## patrix_neo

 *Quote:*   

> $ xmms music/Megaman_Cutman_Sonata_OC_ReMix.mp3
> 
> ** WARNING **: alsa_setup(): Failed to open pcm device  (hw:0,4): Device or resource busy

 

Verkar skumt ju. Borde det inte stå hw:0,0 där? Hmm.....har du pillat med .asoundrc eller?

----------

## MdaG

 *Quote:*   

> Du kunde spela mp3:or innan när då? Vad har hänt efter det?

 

Jag kunde spela upp mp3:or innan jag gjorde en ny fräsh install (har varit borta från Gentoo under 9 mån och kände att jag lika gärna kunde göra en fräsch install. Att köra update world efter 9 mån brukar vara == problem).

 *Quote:*   

> Vad händer om du kör alsamixer i konsolen?

 

Då får jag upp de välbekanta staplarna där jag kan unmuta och ställa in volym m.m.

 *Quote:*   

> Såg just detta stycke. Har du någon speciell orsak till detta valet? Annars förordar jag dig att du gör om din ALSA strategi lite, och
> 
> * väljer enbart Enable Soundcard support i kernel (omkompillering + ev. boot setup och omstart),
> 
> * sätter ALSA_CARDS="intel8x0" i /etc/make.conf och sedan emerge:ar du alsa-driver
> ...

 

Anledningen till att jag inte kör alsa-drivers är att jag inte behövt göra det förut och jag vill helst slippa kompilera om drivarna varje gång jag byter kärna. Förstår dock inte varför kerneldrivarna gör att det inte skulle fungera. Jag har för mig att det skulle vara den rekommenderade approachen? Jag har aldrig provat att köra med alsa-drivers.

```
Verkar skumt ju. Borde det inte stå hw:0,0 där? Hmm.....har du pillat med .asoundrc eller?
```

Tja, copy paste:ade lite från en wiki, men körde just alsaconf igen så jag antar att den blivit överskriven.

Alltså, jag borde överge kerneldrivarna?

----------

## patrix_neo

Nja, inget fel så på in-kernel alsa drivers, men just med on-board ljudkort brukar de fräshaste alsa-drivarna funka bäst.

Du borde få ljud åt minstone.  :Smile: 

Här är min .asoundrc  :

```

pcm.!default {

        type plug

        slave.pcm "dmixer"

}

pcm.dsp0 {

        type plug

        slave.pcm "dmixer"

}

pcm.dmixer {

        type dmix

        ipc_key 1024

        slave {

                pcm "hw:0,0"

#               period_time 0

#               period_size 1024

                buffer_size 8192

                rate 48000

        }

        bindings {

                0 0

                1 1

        }

}

ctl.dmixer {

        type hw

```

och min /etc/modules.d/alsa för snd-intel8x0 :

```

# Alsa 0.9.X kernel modules' configuration file.

# $Header: /var/cvsroot/gentoo-x86/media-sound/alsa-utils/files/alsa-modules.conf-rc,v 1.4 2004/11/16 01:31:22 eradicator Exp $

# ALSA portion

alias char-major-116 snd

# OSS/Free portion

alias char-major-14 soundcore

#

# IMPORTANT:

# You need to customise this section for your specific sound card(s)

# and then run `update-modules' command.

# Read alsa-driver's INSTALL file in /usr/share/doc for more info.

#

#  ALSA portion

alias snd-card-0 snd-intel8x0

# alias snd-card-1 snd-ens1371

#  OSS/Free portion

alias sound-slot-0 snd-card-0

# alias sound-slot-1 snd-card-1

# OSS/Free portion - card #1

alias sound-service-0-0 snd-mixer-oss

alias sound-service-0-1 snd-seq-oss

alias sound-service-0-3 snd-pcm-oss

alias sound-service-0-8 snd-seq-oss

alias sound-service-0-12 snd-pcm-oss

#  OSS/Free portion - card #2

# alias sound-service-1-0 snd-mixer-oss

# alias sound-service-1-3 snd-pcm-oss

# alias sound-service-1-12 snd-pcm-oss

#alias /dev/mixer snd-mixer-oss

#alias /dev/dsp snd-pcm-oss

#alias /dev/midi snd-seq-oss

#Configure card 1 (secound card) as a virtual MIDI card

#alias sound-slot-1 snd-card-1

#alias snd-card-1 snd-virmidi

# Set this to the correct number of cards.

#options snd cards_limit=1

```

Om du ändrar här, så kanske du kommer ihåg att köra modules-update efteråt?  :Smile: 

ganska standard varianter av båda filer.

Sedan har jag ett sista tips. Kan du installera alsaplayer och/eller mplayer och testa?

Annars är jag tom på ideer för idag.

----------

## MdaG

Hmm förstår inte så mycket av bash-syntax. Måste jag kompilera alsa-drivers för att kunna använda dina scripts?

Testade just mplayer och den hänger sig så det är nog inte XMMS enbart utan systemets ljud som fått vajjsing.   :Smile: 

----------

## patrix_neo

Behöver egentligen bara se till att din /etc/modules.d/alsa är ok (till att börja med)

Glöm bara inte att göra en modules-update efter eventuella ändringar. Vad som händer med modules-update, är att alla omkring liggande config filer slås samman till en stor fil, som gentoo använder sig av sedan. En av dessa är /etc/modules.d/alsa (överförklarar)

Jag undrar en del eftersom dina program spottar ur sig hd:0,4 ...vilket jag tror är en del av dina "paste" asoundrc-historier. Skulle du ha en .asoundrc eller /etc/asound.conf ... kolla igenom så att dessa är ok. Eller så de är rimliga och stämmer något så när med den .asoundrc jag har lag ut här.

----------

## MdaG

Öhm, var någonstans ska .alsarc ligga ?

*edit*

Skapade .alsarc i min användarkatalog och testade dina scripts (I Fluxbox, Gnome kommer jag inte in i längre):

```
$ xmms music/Megaman_Cutman_Sonata_OC_ReMix.mp3

Message: fmt 5, channels: 2

Segmentation fault

You've probably found a bug in XMMS, please visit

http://bugs.xmms.org and fill out a bug report.

Xlib: unexpected async reply (sequence 0xbd0)!

Segmentation fault

You've probably found a bug in XMMS, please visit

http://bugs.xmms.org and fill out a bug report.

Segmentation fault

You've probably found a bug in XMMS, please visit

http://bugs.xmms.org and fill out a bug report.
```

*snyft*

Kan det vara värt att installera om från grunden?

----------

## gorkij

Bara en snabbis : ta dig in på ditt konto via konsollen, och flytta bort dina gnome-inställningar. T.ex. 

```
mv .gnome .old_gnome
```

och testa sedan att logga in igen. Det skjuter i och för sig bort dina gamla inställningar.

Har ett on-board intel8x0 jag också. Alsa-driver fungerar inte som den skall med kernel 2.6.15, som det tycks. Använd den som kommer mer kerneln. alsaconf är också ett väldans trevligt program.

----------

## patrix_neo

Sorry, .alsarc == .asoundrc *doh*

döp om .alsarc till .asoundrc

En fråga bara. Vart pekade din /dev/dsp ? Eller hur har det gått för dig sen senast?

----------

## MdaG

 *Quote:*   

> Sorry, .alsarc == .asoundrc *doh*
> 
> döp om .alsarc till .asoundrc
> 
> En fråga bara. Vart pekade din /dev/dsp ? Eller hur har det gått för dig sen senast?

 

Tack för uppdateringen. Gjorde som du sa och testade...

```
$ xmms music/Megaman_Cutman_Sonata_OC_ReMix.mp3

Segmentation fault

You've probably found a bug in XMMS, please visit

http://bugs.xmms.org and fill out a bug report.

```

Min dsp pekar enligt:

```
$ ls -la /dev/dsp

lrwxrwxrwx  1 root root 9 Feb 20 20:43 /dev/dsp -> sound/dsp

```

Det är väl som det ska vara? (Jag har en bit kvar till 1337-stämpeln  :Wink:  , Gentoo var min första Linux dist så jag har haft info-overflow)

 *Quote:*   

> Bara en snabbis : ta dig in på ditt konto via konsollen, och flytta bort dina gnome-inställningar. T.ex.
> 
> ```
> mv .gnome .old_gnome
> ```
> ...

 

Hmm jag har flera gnome kataloger...  (.gnome, .gnome-system-monitor, .gnome2, .gnome2_private)

----------

## patrix_neo

Kvällstipsen av mig för i dag:

Om man bortser från mp3, kan du spela en .ogg fil? Eller en vanlig .wav fil ?

Dina .gnome-kataloger som du rabblade upp visar att du både har gnome-1 och gnome-2 installerat. Det är samtliga som behöver skapas om på nytt skulle du vilja få igång gnome igen. Om du vill felsöka, finns en del i filen .gnomerc_errors som ligger i din hemkatalog.

Gör en gnome-backup katalog och flytta .gnome* katalogerna dit om du vill spara dom. Testa köra upp gnome igen.

För övrigt är det .gnome2 och .gnome2_private som naturligtvis hör till gnome-2

Var det 2.6.15 du hade som kernel? Någon nämnde just problem med intel8x0 och alsa-drivarna i denna kernel. Om så är fallet, skulle inte en fullständig ominstallation av gentoo hjälpa. Testat med att köra med alsa-drivers? (ett bra tips att testa skulle allt annat vara fruktlöst)

Din /dev/dsp verkar stämma bra i alla fall. Du har väl också /dev/mixer och /dev/sequencer ? En kan aldrig så noga veta.

Gav inte loggarna dmesg och messages dig något när du har kört en mp3 låt eller hur var det? Kan ju vara något viktigt där också.

1337 eller inte, bra blir du om du har tålamod att läsa och felsöka dig till en lösning....får se det som en utmaning.   :Smile: 

----------

## MdaG

 *Quote:*   

> Om man bortser från mp3, kan du spela en .ogg fil? Eller en vanlig .wav fil ? 

 

Nepp, har inte testat wav, men mp3 och ogg fungerar inte.

 *Quote:*   

> Gav inte loggarna dmesg och messages dig något när du har kört en mp3 låt eller hur var det? Kan ju vara något viktigt där också.

 

Fick följande:

```
# dmesg|grep snd

Modules linked in: lp snd_pcm_oss snd_mixer_oss snd_seq_oss snd_seq_midi_event snd_seq snd_seq_device ohci_hcd parport_pc parport ohci1394 ieee1394 nvidia snd_intel8x0 snd_ac97_codec snd_ac97_bus snd_pcm snd_timer snd snd_page_alloc ehci_hcd usbhid uhci_hcd intel_agp agpgart ntfs ndiswrapper usbcore

 [<f0ae058e>] .text.lock.pcm_native+0x6d/0x1df [snd_pcm]

 [<f0b81a41>] snd_pcm_oss_change_params+0x251/0x800 [snd_pcm_oss]

 [<f0adf543>] snd_pcm_capture_ioctl1+0x43/0x270 [snd_pcm]

 [<f0adf858>] snd_pcm_kernel_capture_ioctl+0x38/0x50 [snd_pcm]

 [<f0b82076>] snd_pcm_oss_prepare+0x26/0x60 [snd_pcm_oss]

 [<f0b820eb>] snd_pcm_oss_make_ready+0x3b/0x60 [snd_pcm_oss]

 [<f0b82d6d>] snd_pcm_oss_sync+0x10d/0x2d0 [snd_pcm_oss]

 [<f0b84333>] snd_pcm_oss_release+0x23/0xc0 [snd_pcm_oss]
```

 *Quote:*   

> Din /dev/dsp verkar stämma bra i alla fall. Du har väl också /dev/mixer och /dev/sequencer ? En kan aldrig så noga veta. 

 

Jupp, mixer och sequencer finns där de ska finnas.

 *Quote:*   

> Testat med att köra med alsa-drivers? (ett bra tips att testa skulle allt annat vara fruktlöst) 

 

Får väl inse att jag måste prova det med då... *suck*. Jobbigt när man inte förstår   :Wink: 

 *Quote:*   

> 1337 eller inte, bra blir du om du har tålamod att läsa och felsöka dig till en lösning....får se det som en utmaning.

 

Ja, annars skulle jag fortfarande köra Windows XP   :Very Happy: 

Gentoo är mycket roligare och så underlättar det i många avseenden (mest i utvecklingssammanhang (kodning)).

*edit*

Förresten, varje gång jag stäänger av/bootar om så får jag ett litet sprak i högtalarna så nog har jag ljud alltid.

*edit*

 *Quote:*   

> Gör en gnome-backup katalog och flytta .gnome* katalogerna dit om du vill spara dom. Testa köra upp gnome igen.
> 
> För övrigt är det .gnome2 och .gnome2_private som naturligtvis hör till gnome-2

 

Testade och det gör ingen skillnad. Finns det nått smidigt och säkert sätt att bli av med Gnome? Fluxbox duger för mig. Hade glömt hur mysigt det är   :Wink: 

----------

## MdaG

Löste problemet med att byta kärna till en gentoo-2.6.15-suspend2-r6 !!!!   :Very Happy: 

Tack så otroligt mycket alla som ändå försökt hjälpa mig !   :Very Happy: 

----------

## patrix_neo

En sån långkörare. Så det var modulerna i 2.615 trots allt, eller?  :Smile: 

Antar när ljudet fungerar så fungerade gnome också eller? 

I alla fall, kul att det ordnade sig.

----------

## MdaG

 *patrix_neo wrote:*   

> En sån långkörare. Så det var modulerna i 2.615 trots allt, eller? 
> 
> Antar när ljudet fungerar så fungerade gnome också eller? 
> 
> I alla fall, kul att det ordnade sig.

 

Jag antar att det var modulerna... förstår mig inte på lågnivåproblem som moduler och varför de inte alltid fungerar...

Gnome fungerar självklart nu också...   :Wink: 

----------

